# Need a discount code for Armed Workwear !



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Could someone P.M Me the recent discount coupon code? Thank You


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Do they finally have more than 47x28 pants in stock?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Funny, I was just on there site and they arent showing my size, Just called them and mailbox is full... amazon out of stock...

I loved there pants but somethings fishy... they out of biz?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why were on the subject, anyone like any other brand of pants better than Armed?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> Why were on the subject, anyone like any other brand of pants better than Armed?


I have a pair of blaklader, don't like them as good and they are more expensive. I am going to order a pair of these and give them as shot. 

I have a pair of armed I had to throw away this week that were three years old. They finally got holes in them. I have never had any work pants last that long.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Also the khakis armed are in stock. 

http://amzn.com/B002CZPXUS


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm also a big fan of the Armed painters paints, but can't get them in my size anymore. I have a pair of the 36x36, but have put on a few pounds since then, and they don't make any 38x36's. The last two pair of Dickies I bought each lasted three months before the zipper sewing seperated.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> Do they finally have more than 47x28 pants in stock?


The only painter pants in stock currently are 38 x 30. WTF?!!!!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The only painter pants in stock currently are 38 x 30. WTF?!!!!


I could probably make those work, thanks!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I just bought these from a recommendation from someone in an old pants thread. I decided to switch to "stone" for all my work pants and shorts. I hate painters shorts and had a hard time finding other white shorts this year that weren't see-through. I tried like 5 different brands (including paint shorts by dickies & craftsman).

The pants just came last week, and I don't have any work lined up right now so I can't attest to how they are over the course of a day. But, they seem ok. A little dressier than painters pants, which is nice since I'm also considering making my company shirts polo's instead of Tee's.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

matt19422 said:


> Funny, I was just on there site and they arent showing my size, Just called them and mailbox is full... amazon out of stock...
> 
> I loved there pants but somethings fishy... they out of biz?


I emailed them at the beginning of summer asking when they would have more shorts in stock, because I wanted to try them. Got an email back like 2 months later saying they had a problem with their manufacturer and they were hoping to have it resolved soon. Don't know if its the truth or not, since I've never dealt with them before.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This seems like a good place to be an obnoxious a-hole by telling folks that since June I've gone from a tight 34 waist to a very loose 32. I am sure I could fit into a pair of 30's.

OK, you can all be haters now :thumbup:

The good news for all is, it really wasn't that hard. Quitting habitual substance use is MUCH harder. :thumbup1:


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 2 pairs of blaklader. One is the cordura reinforced ones for commercial and new construction. And the lighter ones for residential. They are all I wear now. I think they will last a long, long time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm also a big fan of the Armed painters paints, but can't get them in my size anymore. I have a pair of the 36x36, but have put on a few pounds since then, and they don't make any 38x36's. The last two pair of Dickies I bought each lasted three months before the zipper sewing seperated.


Just got the second to last 36x36. Didn't realize there was actually another painter out there with some height on them other than me! My guys get frustrated that I can cut a room in from the ground...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Just got the second to last 36x36. Didn't realize there was actually another painter out there with some height on them other than me! My guys get frustrated that I can cut a room in from the ground...



Back when I started in the trade, knew two painters we called Mutt & Jeff, for the obvious reasons.

They made a great team, Mutt cut in the high stuff, Jeff the low.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Why do they call them armed if there for your legs?:blink:m


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Just got the second to last 36x36. Didn't realize there was actually another painter out there with some height on them other than me! My guys get frustrated that I can cut a room in from the ground...


Zipper seperation , living up to there name!:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Just got the second to last 36x36. Didn't realize there was actually another painter out there with some height on them other than me! My guys get frustrated that I can cut a room in from the ground...


Yep, I'm 6'3'', and it sure comes in handy in this trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

schmidt & co. said:


> yep, i'm 6'3'', and it sure comes in handy in this trade. :thumbsup:


6'4"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> 6'4"


Ya know, A few years ago we did some work at the Chicago Bulls training center. I have to say that the few days I worked there was the _ONLY_ time in my life that I felt short. Everyone there was taller than me, even the office staff. :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

6'2 I love cutting in 8ft ceilings from the ground. Saves a lot of time. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> 6'2 I love cutting in 8ft ceilings from the ground. Saves a lot of time. :yes:


Yep, kinda nice to run that cut without a ladder. I'm pretty sure Tommy and Sean are also over 6' also.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I sure wish Armed would get their crap together and keep up with demand,great pants,customer service..iffy usually


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am just under 6-2 but use a ladder for 8' ceilings. Cannot run a long enough line from ground.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm a dwarf. 5' 9"


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yep, kinda nice to run that cut without a ladder. I'm pretty sure Tommy and Sean are also over 6' also.


Yup Sean and I are both 6'4.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sounds like a bunch of tall tales:

(sorry mud, stole your thunder)


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Talked to Josh today!! Still in business..Had a hard time getting more fabric..production will soon begin..That is all.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just popped some tags, hope they get it sorted out.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> 6'2 I love cutting in 8ft ceilings from the ground. Saves a lot of time. :yes:


Rbriggs62:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Yup Sean and I are both 6'4.


No wonder your lines are so straight.:whistling2:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Got 4 new pairs in,made in pakistan...thinner fabric..kinda bummed.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Were did you get them I keep checking their web site and only hot one size


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

went to the website and got mine..38x30 for now,losing weight as we speak..if you order any,call and ask where the pairs you will be buying were made,the ones I have are made in Pakistan,and basically they suck ,fit like blue jeans..thinner fabric..Zipper is junk as well....sorry Josh but Quality control is seriously Lacking.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I spoke with Josh Banks, the founder of Armed Workwear, just last week. 

One thing I like about Josh is that he actually still goes out on jobs and spreads some paint. So his gear isn't the result of board room types. 

He told me that Armed has been in transition in '13, but they have some cool plans coming out of the gate in '14.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

and I also love armed workwear pants.was VERY bummed out at these pants... will give em another shot ini the late spring,best pants I have worn,Usually


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> and I also love armed workwear pants.was VERY bummed out at these pants... will give em another shot ini the late spring,best pants I have worn,Usually


We've got a bunch on the way. We are also very much used to the classic Armed pants. Will update when the new ones come in and we have a chance to get them dirty.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> We've got a bunch on the way. We are also very much used to the classic Armed pants. Will update when the new ones come in and we have a chance to get them dirty.


 Please let us know where they were made ..Thanks!


----------



## jwilks75 (Jan 12, 2014)

I wish these guys would make some painters pants. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/work-pants-for-men.aspx


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jwilks75 said:


> I wish these guys would make some painters pants. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/work-pants-for-men.aspx


They did, they were great! But I think I was the only person who bought them, so they didn't sell them for very long. I bought another 4 pairs on closeout and they are still almost brand new. It was at least five years ago when they carried them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> They did, they were great! But I think I was the only person who bought them, so they didn't sell them for very long. I bought another 4 pairs on closeout and they are still almost brand new. It was at least five years ago when they carried them.


Were they the Armed painter paints? A few years ago I remember them selling them.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Man, I never knew about these. Gonna order a pair for each of us.

Could someone please pm me the discount code also?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Were they the Armed painter paints? A few years ago I remember them selling them.


It was before that, but thanks for the reminder. I had forgotten that there was a short time when they carried the Armed version.

I like Duluth Trading stuff a lot, but they're a little like Costco. If you find a product that you like, you better load up, because it might not be there next month.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Code please? Can someone P.M me a coupon code? Thank You


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Code please? Can someone P.M me a coupon code? Thank You


have you searched http://thepiratebay.se/ ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Code please? Can someone P.M me a coupon code? Thank You


ch34p455


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We've been happy with the fit of the newest batch, roomier in the thighs, overcoming a problem with the previous batch.

The waist does seem to run just a little small, though. Either that, or my winter wasn't as lean as I thought.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Not available? Bush's fault!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ttd said:


> Not available? Bush's fault!


Are you looking on Amazon? The Armed Workwear site seems to have stock...at least for full-figured painters.


----------

